# Are black people dangerous for Japan ?



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 25, 2018)

I wish there was still a salt mine


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 25, 2018)

I've watched enough JAVs to know the answer is yes.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Neil (Apr 25, 2018)

"The black people may be DANGEROUS for Japan"
Woof. Well, that's certainly a statement.

I don't care what level of literacy you're at with English, but holy shit, that *had* to have been intentional.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 25, 2018)

They glow in the dark hence, yes, I suppose.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Apr 25, 2018)

Any culture that refuses to assimilate with its dominant culture is dangerous.


----------



## Lunete (Apr 25, 2018)

Around blacks never relax.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Apr 25, 2018)

Brak People


----------



## Caesare (Apr 25, 2018)

If I had to pick the two least compatible groups I wouldn't want to stick together, it would be the Japs and the blacks.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Apr 25, 2018)

Asians and Blacks are only compatible in buddy cop situations.


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 25, 2018)

Blacks are dangerous everywhere.


----------



## skiddlez (Apr 25, 2018)

Nothing that nip said was off the mark or wrong in the slightest.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Apr 25, 2018)

Is that why my Blasian dating app isn't taking off?


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 25, 2018)

They can’t be more dangerous than WWII-era America.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Apr 25, 2018)

Honestly, I genuinely hope places like Japan that are racially homogenous stay that way. They're excellent examples of the benefits of a homogenous system.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 25, 2018)

What's this guy talking about, Black people were Shoganz and Shiet long before Asians.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 25, 2018)

AROUND BRACKS
NEVER RERAX


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 25, 2018)

Saying Blacks are good for Japan is like saying Bill Cosby can be trusted with a little girl.


----------



## Derp Potato (Apr 25, 2018)

Living on a Japanese island a few years ago, yes. They hate black people more than they hate white foreigners.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 25, 2018)

Unless they're just gyarus, yes.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 25, 2018)

Well Japan thinks every group that isn't Japanese is dangerous, so...


----------



## FBI_Nigger (Apr 25, 2018)

This Jap sounds like your typical "redpilled" faggot.

You don't know American race-relations just because you regurgitate statistics, bakka.


----------



## James Howlett (Apr 25, 2018)

FBI_Nigger said:


> This Jap sounds like your typical "redpilled" faggot.
> 
> You don't know American race-relations just because you regurgitate statistics, bakka.



Its japan, they dont care about race-relations, period. Frankly, i agree with some other posters on this thread; not all blacks, but definitely check the statistics.

Unrelated, mariottu hoterru wa doku deska?


----------



## CWCchange (Apr 25, 2018)

Hiragana said:


> What's this guy talking about, Black people were Shoganz and Shiet long before Asians.


WE WUZ JOMONZ N SHIET! PRINCESS MONONOKE WUZ BLACK.


----------



## heathercho (Apr 25, 2018)

A while back, in another thread, this is exactly what I said and I pointed out the exact reasons. People were like "lol, I don't think so, there's barely any black people wah wah".
Black people are only good in Japan if they aren't the scum UN shit or #woke Americans. Be like Bobby Ologun. If you can't be Bobby, then fuck off. Black people overall are just unproductive wherever they go. It's not racist fantasy, it's just fact.


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 26, 2018)

seems like a lot of whites can hardly adapt and/or be successful in japan.
It would be even harder for most blacks.


----------



## Caesare (Apr 26, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> seems like a lot of whites can hardly adapt and/or be successful in japan.
> It would be even harder for most blacks.



They technically haven't even adapted to America yet.


----------



## Derp Potato (Apr 26, 2018)

The only whites I knew who'd actually adapt to Japanese culture were the ones who'd marry a local and decide to continue living in Japan.

O/T, but damn do I miss Japanese curry and the hot/cold coffee in a can vending machines fucking everywhere.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Apr 26, 2018)

black people are a plague.
They bring no positive, wherever they go.

japan has nothing to gain by letting them in.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Apr 26, 2018)

heathercho said:


> Black people are only good in Japan if they aren't the scum UN shit or #woke Americans.


basically this
nothing wrong with black people, everything wrong with "niggers"


----------



## admiral (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't give a shit about black people in Japan, but this dude is a fuckin hoot. He must feed off salt or something because all his videos are super blunt.


----------



## Derp Potato (Apr 26, 2018)

admiral said:


> I don't give a shit about black people in Japan, but this dude is a fuckin hoot. He must feed off salt or something because all his videos are super blunt.



Gets him that sweet, sweet ad revenue.


----------



## CWCchange (Apr 26, 2018)

heathercho said:


> A while back, in another thread, this is exactly what I said and I pointed out the exact reasons. People were like "lol, I don't think so, there's barely any black people wah wah".
> Black people are only good in Japan if they aren't the scum UN shit or #woke Americans. Be like Bobby Ologun. If you can't be Bobby, then fuck off. Black people overall are just unproductive wherever they go. It's not racist fantasy, it's just fact.


Or that guy in the SoftBank Mobile commercials.





It's literally true in Japan they think every black Westerner walking the streets must be a celebrity. It's black people actually born in Africa and working in shady nightclubs who are the issue. The police refuse to touch them because they don't want to be accused of racism, and would rather go to the root of the problem, which is the yakuza who run the establishments and profit off African and Filipino human trafficking.


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 26, 2018)

This video is completely wrong and I encourage the Japanese government to immediately institute an open-door immigration policy and generous relocation package for every black American who wants to move there. We'll even trade your loli schoolgirls for our darkies. Is that a deal or what?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 27, 2018)

That's a funky title. Hha.


Testaclese Maximus said:


> They can’t be more dangerous than WWII-era America.


That classic Hiroshima vs. Detroit picture is muoy muoy ebin, I agree.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## CWCchange (Apr 27, 2018)

^It's funny they were initially protesting that hotel apparently allowing illegal Chinese people to stay.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 27, 2018)

It depends on where you get the black people.

Black-Africans from the middle-class are damn great. They're smart and don't have a complex about racism that they use to justify violence.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...aks-academic-record-at-japanese-10303064.html

Black Americans on the other hand tend to be absolutely crazy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1945_Katsuyama_killing_incident
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1995_Okinawa_rape_incident


----------



## Red Sun (Apr 29, 2018)

Japan is one of the only civilized countries left where you can walk down the street and 99% of the people you see are that country's native people. (Not counting the Ainu, but that's a different issue.) I would like them to stay that way. I have mixed feelings on white and eastern Asian immigrants to Japan, let alone anybody else.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 29, 2018)

Red Sun said:


> Japan is one of the only civilized countries left where you can walk down the street and 99% of the people you see are that country's native people. (Not counting the Ainu, but that's a different issue.) I would like them to stay that way. I have mixed feelings on white and eastern Asian immigrants to Japan, let alone anybody else.


Lol, all the men fuck pillows instead of wives.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 30, 2018)

In retrospect, "brack" people may have been a mistake...


----------



## Derp Potato (Apr 30, 2018)

Red Sun said:


> Japan is one of the only civilized countries left where you can walk down the street and 99% of the people you see are that country's native people. (Not counting the Ainu, but that's a different issue.) I would like them to stay that way. I have mixed feelings on white and eastern Asian immigrants to Japan, let alone anybody else.



Can't forget all of the Filipino hookers, though; AKA "Buy me drinky" girls.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (May 10, 2018)

What is most dangerous is imported ideas like Islam (brown people stereotypically) or white bread religions like Jehovas Witness. Unless they are fundie Baptist types, black people seem to blend in more. Apparently quite a few black folks are JW though so? 

I assume this post is more meaning to address "gang" mentality, but most poor people - of any race - are not going to be able to move from the USA to Asia or Europe.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (May 10, 2018)

What will this do to relations between the Jap peril and Sho'Nuff, The Shogun of Harlem?


----------



## Nova Prime (May 10, 2018)

"Japanese white supremacist"


----------



## aqua sama (May 10, 2018)

dont show your black ass in japan, you stupid wigger.


----------



## Derp Potato (May 10, 2018)

Karl_der_Grosse said:


> What will this do to relations between the Jap peril and Sho'Nuff, The Shogun of Harlem?



I'm so glad I get the Sho'Nuff reference.


----------



## ks99 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hoping you don't mind me bumping this thread to provide an archive of the video.
The mirror I used to download this copy is here: https://www.bitchute.com/video/kdY66YrAaYFK/




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

